# Robert Carter...



## Triple C (Aug 5, 2022)

Heard many of you old trad geezers on here talk about RC over the years.  Haven't noticed him posting in here in quite some time.  Found his YouTube channel bout a week ago and been binging on each of his episodes. Man...that guy keeps it simple and real. That's one cool dude!  Never met him but would love to one day.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 5, 2022)

He seems like a real good man. Sharp in the woods too.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 5, 2022)

Chris spikes is Another great one to check out if you haven’t already.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 6, 2022)

Both good hunters and better men.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2022)

I`s say RC is the best hunter that I know.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`s say RC is the best hunter that I know.


Yes sir I completely agree!!!!!

Got to hunt with the swamper a couple of times!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Lance Colman and John Pardue are another couple of stone cold hunter's also!!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 9, 2022)

Warren Womack, taught em up. Not many folks get it done like RC and Spikes. I knew I could learn a few things from them. 

I see folks talking, but only a few back the talk up. They get it done better then most.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 9, 2022)

Killing and then being able to film the hunt…..that’s a whole different level I would imagine.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Aug 9, 2022)

I keep telling everyone about his YouTube! I currently shoot compound but after watching all his videos I'm looking for a traditional bow! 
Looking forward to the next video!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> Warren Womack, taught em up. Not many folks get it done like RC and Spikes. I knew I could learn a few things from them.
> 
> I see folks talking, but only a few back the talk up. They get it done better then most.


I have hunted with Warren also!! He is another great guy to hang around too.

One of my favorite Warren quotes.

Hunting is killing,  everything else is hiking!!!!!


----------



## trial&error (Aug 9, 2022)

Read his sticky post on how to kill a deer.  And many others.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 9, 2022)

Never met any of them but I can tell you as a gun hunter, I've never learned more about hunting feed trees and getting deer close than from those 3.  I've actually commented in all of their YouTube videos that they could write a "How To" book on just their scouting methods and it would be a best seller.


----------



## splatek (Aug 10, 2022)

Been binging these YouTube’s


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2022)

He’s a good ‘un.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks for the tip I just subscribed to his channel


----------



## BBowman (Aug 26, 2022)

He’s one of the most honest people I’ve ever known and an outstanding man. He’s a pretty good hunter too. ?


----------



## Triple C (Sep 9, 2022)

I’ve had the good fortune to hunt with Al33 n dmwolfskin. Both stone cold trad bow killers. I’ve watched all of Robert Carter’s videos on YouTube. He’s in the same vein as the guys I mentioned above. Really like his style!


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 11, 2022)

Looks like RC got it done opening morning.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 11, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Looks like RC got it done opening morning.


Of Course


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2022)

Triple C said:


> I’ve had the good fortune to hunt with Al33 n dmwolfskin. Both stone cold trad bow killers. I’ve watched all of Robert Carter’s videos on YouTube. He’s in the same vein as the guys I mentioned above. Really like his style!


TC, dmwolfskin and RC are predators, I'm just an opportunistic hunter, but thanks all the same!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Al33 said:


> TC, dmwolfskin and RC are predators, I'm just an opportunistic hunter, but thanks all the same!!


Yer an humble man al.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Had the privilege of sharing a camp with rc. He's a fine feller. He covered bout 30 miles in 4 days. Kilt a deer and a pig with primitive gear. Him and Chris spikes are beast in the flatland! I get spanked every time I go down there!?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 14, 2022)

I first saw his posts on the TradGang forum long before I moved to GA.

Didnt take but a few before I knew he was a bit different than the rest.

His success on public land with traditional gear speaks to his skills.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 14, 2022)

Al33 said:


> TC, dmwolfskin and RC are predators, I'm just an opportunistic hunter, but thanks all the same!!


And a dang good one at that!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 5, 2022)

Been watching these and really enjoy them- much to be learned from Mr. Carter. I remeber when he posted on here a lot and always shared great stuff.  Thanks for letting us know about his videos


----------



## antharper (Oct 5, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`s say RC is the best hunter that I know.


I was just watching one of his great videos on broadheads . He pulled out a arrowhead and was talking about it and said, I bet my ol buddy Nic Baker could tell y’all how old it is ?


----------

